# High ranking wines by Robert Parker Jr. and Wine Spectator.



## CheaperCigars (May 3, 2005)

*Hey Guys,*

*Flora Springs Trilogy 2007 *

Each varietal is vital to the outcome - the Cabernet exhibits black cherry and dark cocoa character, while the Merlot carries these flavors to the back of the palate for an everlasting finish. Unrelenting with power and grace, the 2007 Trilogy, is 23rd release, beautifully marries the complexity and elegance.

Rated: *93* By Wine Advocate #186 Dec 2009 Robert Parker
Size: 750ml
MSRP: $65.91 
Our Price: *$57.34* 
Our Case Price: *$688.11*
Country: USA
Appeliation: Napa County, Rutherford

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Achaval Ferrer Malbec Finca Mirador 2007*

A barrel sample of the 2007 Finca Mirador reveals a wine with darker fruit, outstanding concentration, impeccable balance, and a sense of elegance.

Rated: *94* By eRobertParker.com #184 Aug 2009 Jay Miller
Size: 750ml
MSRP: $112.75 
Our Price: *$96.54*
Our Case Price(6 BTL): *$579.27* 
Country: Argentina
Appeliation: Mendoza 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Santa Ema Catalina 2006*

A deep, bright red color, this Icon wine is classic and elegant with aromas of red fruits, prunes, and cherries that blend with notes of tobacco and vanilla that lend great complexity. On the palate, the Catalina is intense and well-structured with ripe tannins. It is a mouth-filling wine with tremendous fruit expression that is reflected in an ample and long finish.

Rated: *92* By eRobertParker.com #183 Jun 2009 Jay Miller 
Size: 750ml
MSRP: $39.67 
Our Price: *$32.72*
Our Case Price(6 BTL): *$196.34*
Country: Chile
Appeliation: Rapel Valley
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Bertani Villa Arvedi Amarone 2006*

Bertani Villa Arvedi Amarone 2006 wine's aroma carries through onto the dry, full-bodied and well-structured palate; approachable, with vibrant red fruit flavors, soft, supple tannins and a memorable finish The nose is dense and deep, with aromas of raisins, ripe cherries, wild berries and spice.

Rated: *90* By eRobertParker.com #185 Oct 2009 Antonio Galloni
Size: 750ml
MSRP: $60.78 
Our Price: *$52.46*
Our Case Price(6 BTL): *$314.78*
Country: Italy
Appeliation: Valpolicella
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Banfi Brunello Di Mont 2004*

Banfi Brunello Di Mont 2004 is intense ruby red with garnet reflections. Its Bouquet is ethereal, wide, light vanilla. And the taste is full, soft, velvety and intense, with sensations of liquorice, spices and light goudron note.

Rated: *90* By Wine Advocate #188 Apr 2010 Antonio Galloni
Size: 750ml
MSRP: $65.11 
Our Price: *$57.34*
Our Case Price: *$688.10*
Country: Italy
Appeliation: Tuscany, Brunello di Montalcino
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Querceto La Corte 2004*

The 2004 La Corte offers up perfumed red cherries, tobacco and sweet French oak. This wine is perhaps the most classic of these single-vineyard selections. The wine possesses lovely balance in a poised, medium-bodied style.

Rated: *93* By Wine Advocate #184 Aug 2009 Antonio Galloni 
Size: 750ml
MSRP: $61.90 
Our Price: *$55.70*
Our Case Price(6 BTL): *$334.20*
Country: Italy
Appeliation: Tuscany, Chianti Classico
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trapiche Malbec Adolfo Ahumada 2007*

The 2007 Malbec Single Vineyard Vina Adolfo Ahumada is purple-colored with a fragrant bouquet of sandalwood, spice box, incense, espresso, black cherry, and plum. Dense and layered on the palate, it has loads of succulent, spicy black fruit, underlying structure, and a lengthy, pure finish.

Rated: *92* By eRobertParker.com # 184 Aug 2009 Jay Miller
Size: 750ml
MSRP: $57.99 
Our Price: *$48.50*
Our Case Price(6 BTL): *$291.00*
Country: Argentina
Appeliation: Mendoza, Maipu
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Gosset Grande Rose NV *

A strong, bright and clear in appearance, salmon-pink hue embellished by flighty ruby-red reflection that sporadically revive and exalt the color of this wine. Generous, made up of fine, constant bubbles, that rises up victoriously.

Rated: *93* By Wine Advocate #186 Dec 2009 Antonio Galloni
Size: 750ml
MSRP: $78.19 
Our Price: *$65.00*
Our Case Price(6 BTL): *$390.00*
Country: France
Appeliation: Champagne
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Lail Vineyards Sauvignon Blanc Georgia 2008*

Seductive and powerful, the nose expresses butterscotch, honeysuckle and dried apricot. Layered in the mouth with complex aromatics of white flowers, brioche and fresh vanilla, the refined texture and powerful structure create a perfect harmony of elegance and depth.

Rated: *92-94* By Wine Advocate #186 Dec 2009 Robert Parker
Size: 750ml
MSRP: $90.51 
Our Price: *$81.30*
Our Case Price: *$975.61* 
Country: USA 
Appeliation: California, Napa Valley
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Casalnova Prosecco Sparkling Wine NV*

The color is a pale straw yellow with green reflections, lively sparkle, fine and long lasting perlage. The bouquet is subtle and refined with hints of honeysuckle and acacia flowers.

Rated: *89* By THE BEVERAGE TESTING INSTITUTE,Chicago Tasting Room Oct 2006
Size: 750ml
MSRP: $25.65 
Our Price: *$14.63*
Our Case Price: *$175.61*
Country: Italy
Appeliation: Venice, Conegliano
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks 
*Leticia Corbett* 
*CheaperCigars.com*
1-888-676-7774 xt 4


----------

